# Transmission - auto



## iconnx (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi guys! New to this board and just got myself a 2000 540iA Sport. I am having an issue with the tranny but its only happened twice under definite specifics. For instance, if I set cruise around 80 kmh and then brake, the AGR kicks it down a gear (going downhill at the same time) and when I set the cruise back at 80 it seems to hold in that gear. I can then speed up to 100 or 110 and it still holds 4th until I physically shift it up in Tip mode and then its fine. Any ideas? Also, when you guys are dong a 100kmh (62 mph), what are the revs reading at? The reason I ask is I want to make sure that my TC isnt slipping. Besdies that the tranny beahves beautifully with AGR shifting when it should, the acceleration buffer works wonderfully and it accelerates like a cut cat.!  I would definitely appreciate any opinions... Thanks so much.

cheers
Ram


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

I think that whenever the cruise is set, there will be no shifting of gears. Everything stays constant except for RPMs as the engine adjusts the accelrator to maintain the set speed. I believe this is normal...makes sense to me anyway.

As far as the breaking and tranny shift goes, I don't know if that is normal or not. If you break while in cruise mode, the cruise mode should turn off for sure. In my car, the same happens if I push either the brake or clutch.

Now why your tranny decides to downshift, I don't know. Sorry to be of little help...hopefully some others with chime in.


----------



## iconnx (Dec 29, 2004)

Cruise will still shift gears depending on the load or shift of speed. AGR will still work even though you are in cruise the brakes to slow the car down... Naturally, if you apply it, it comes off cruise mode, but the phenomenon I am describing happens when I resume cruise mode after the downshift of gears by the tranny. Anyway, I will be getting it looked at by BMW Aust. See if they can coem up with any answers....


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

iconnx said:


> Hi guys! New to this board and just got myself a 2000 540iA Sport. I am having an issue with the tranny but its only happened twice under definite specifics. For instance, if I set cruise around 80 kmh and then brake, the AGR kicks it down a gear (going downhill at the same time) and when I set the cruise back at 80 it seems to hold in that gear. I can then speed up to 100 or 110 and it still holds 4th until I physically shift it up in Tip mode and then its fine. Any ideas? Also, when you guys are dong a 100kmh (62 mph), what are the revs reading at? The reason I ask is I want to make sure that my TC isnt slipping. Besdies that the tranny beahves beautifully with AGR shifting when it should, the acceleration buffer works wonderfully and it accelerates like a cut cat.!  I would definitely appreciate any opinions... Thanks so much.
> 
> cheers
> Ram


I'll be taking the 5 out this morning, I'll test the CC. Mine is the same year and configuration as yours, so I may be able to shed some light on the situation.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

markseven said:


> I'll be taking the 5 out this morning, I'll test the CC. Mine is the same year and configuration as yours, so I may be able to shed some light on the situation.


Argh! Forgot all about the CC! Sorry.

-Mark


----------

